# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  What size pergola posts?

## farmilor

I think the 90 x 90 posts look too spindly for a decent pergola, so was looking to go bigger.  The issue is hardwood posts at 150 x 150 cost a fortune and TP at this size would bow and move too much. 
Does anyone have any advice on the largest size TP posts that shouod be used? 
Cheers.

----------


## r3nov8or

I know it's probably not cheaper, but it looks effective when post are paired, or used in triples around corners. Just an option.  
I'm also planning to clad my 90x90 TP posts in merbau decking when I do my next deck to give them more substance and match the deck, which will take them to around 130x130

----------


## farmilor

Not actually going around corners, only need 3 posts in a single line.  Will probably end up going with 135 x 135 laminated and primed TP posts, and paint the whole thing. 
Middle of the road in terms of cost.

----------


## nat1

Have just finished a pergola. I agree with post sizes mentioned.I used 115 x 115 finished size merbau posts.They look great. Not too chunky,not too small. They cost around $48 lineal metre.

----------


## Ashore

Use steel posts, todays self drilling properly coated screws and gal footings make using them as easy as using tinmer.
You can paint them to suit or clad them with thimber of your choice , 
You get strength , peace of mind , no rotting timber , and a support that will last . As they are screwed you can pull it down easily to move or re use 
I am in the process of putting up a 55 sq mtr deck on steel frame, waiting for the stratco roof , the frame was a pop , and I now have a deck I can put a spa etc on eith no worries,
Plus it was a great excuse to buy that impact gun and royary hammer I have wanted for a while  :2thumbsup:

----------


## metamorphosis

Hi, 
I will be using 100x100 cypress pine post, just wondering whether it will twist or warp much? Thanks.

----------


## shauck

> Hi, 
> I will be using 100x100 cypress pine post, just wondering whether it will twist or warp much? Thanks.

  Make sure you store them flat before use. Check them when selecting, for straightness.

----------

